# Activate Directivo after hack



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

I Have a box ive been using as a player for MRV only that I now wish to activate. Does it matter that its been hacked before I activate it?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

nope


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

how about if I reimage it with an image from my cake cd and then clear delete all and then call in to activate?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats the same as a brand new tivo never used. Why would that be a problem?


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah thats what I thought but I thought Id ask first just to make sure


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just did so a few hours ago! I even talked them into letting me use an existing card!


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

jporter12 said:


> Just did so a few hours ago! I even talked them into letting me use an existing card!


You activated one that was already hacked?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

drvcrash said:


> You activated one that was already hacked?


Yeah, why not?


----------



## drvcrash (Nov 18, 2003)

i miss read your first reply thinking that I couldnt activate it . I was having a "daaaaaaaaaaa" moment. Thats what I get for trying to do too many things at once


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

To restate my reply then for the benefit of others.

It is NOT A PROBLEM to activate a Directv Tivo after it has been hacked, It is also not a problem to activate a DTivo after installing a new image.


----------



## moongdss (Mar 2, 2004)

Just did it here =) I told DTV that i had a 'refurbished' unit and was transferring the access card from my RCA reciever to the TiVo unit. Not even a two minute conversation total =)

Don't sweat it!!


----------

